# Shimano Calcutta....school me please



## Nat

Looking at getting a couple of baitcasting rigs for inshore and nearshore and need to brush up on the calcutta models.

for trout and redfish

what model would you suggest and what rod would you use ?


I prefer the round reels to the new low profile models


----------



## FLbeachbum

Id be interested in suggestions as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aqua Uno

*Rod/reel*

Have a cosair for sale! http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/shimano-corsair-cs400a-99226/


----------



## bertram31

*Calcutta*

I use the 250 with 12 to 15 pound mono. Rod depends on what lure you're fishing and what you like


----------



## traqem

I prefer smaller reels, particularly with round models. I had a 50 that I absolutely loved. That's smaller than many want, but I would recommend a 100 and there is no way I would make the number of casts I make in a day while speck and red fishing with anything larger than a 200.

There is probably some JERK running around Choctawhatchee with my 50. I put it on a dock at Bluwater Bay and was fishing in my yak about 1/2 to 3/4 mile away and watched as some SOB pulled up to the dock, picked up my Calcutta on an All Star and ran off with it. I was too far away to get the hull numbers and there was nothing I could do.


----------



## PennFish

I fish the Calcutta 250's all morning for trout and reds, one has 10# mono the other 20# Power pro. I like longer rods so I use 7 1/2' med action fast tip rods, you can get long cast and with practice you can be very accurate for dock fishing. Mine or older A models but easy to work on and find parts for when needed.


----------



## MrFish

The Calcutta 200 GTB's are my favorites. I haveall of mine set up on 6' 8" GLoomis Mossybacks. I have a Calcutta 400 on a 7' 6" Fenwick, that I use for bull reds, snapper and have tried for tarpon with. The 200's are spooled with 12 lb. mono and the 400 is spooled with 20 lb. mono.


----------



## dabutcher

I have used baitcasters my whole life and there are very few models that I have not owned. I have fished the calcuttas 200 and 250, revo inshore, Quantum Eneregy PT inshore, Shimano Curado 200 and 300, Shimano Calais, and the Daiwa Zillion Coastal. I have grown to love the low profile reels and I rarely use the round reel for most inshore aplications. My favorite reel is the Shimano Calais with the Daiwa Zillion being a close second. I have the Zillion on a 7 ft. light action rod that I use mostly for specks. The limber rod is good for not pullling the hooks out of a speck's paper mouth. I have the Calais on a 7 ft. medium light rod that I use for reds. It allows me to get a little better hook set on a red's tougher mouth. I also use my Quantams and Curados on a regular basis. The Quantams do not backlash easily and the design of the handle gives you a lot of cranking power. The negative of the Quantam is that it is not as smooth as my other reels but it performs well nonetheless. The Curado 200 is a great inshore reel. It has a very fast retreive, it is smooth, light weight, and cast a mile. For the money the Curado is probably the best buy. The last time I was at Academy they had the Curado 200s on sell for $129. 

As far as rods, If I'm throwing topwater bait, mirrolures, or any bait in which I'm trying to make long casts, then I like at least a 7 ft. rod. When I'm sight fishing I have two 6'5" rods that I use. The shorter rod allows more accurate casts required for sight fishing.

I know this is a lot of information, but if I lost all of my reels today I would probably go to Academy and buy 5 or 6 of the Curado 200s. I would probably get 3 or 4 of the E7s for the faster retrieve and 2 of the E5s with the slower retrieve. I like the slower retrieve for slow rolling spoons.


----------



## Capt David

I like my Curado 300 its a beast and a little overkill on specs but can handle a lot of big reds if it needs too. Like dabutcher says the 200 would be probably perfect for all inshore. Kinda makes me feel the need to pick up one myself.


----------

